# is your retro machine your main ride



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

All- Morbid curiosity, do you all ride your retro machines as your main ride?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

yep.........


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Nope. The classics came with a sunshine-only-clause and have not seen a drop of water since they joined the family. Any chance of rain and it's either a Cannondale or something with fenders.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

no , I am afraid of rust and scratches so I will never take steel frame out if there is a chace of rain , otherwise i try to rotate all my roadies ,(currently 4 soon to be 6)


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

The only bike I have now is 80's Italian steel, ride it in everything. I got rid of my carbon ride awhile ago to cover some unemployment time, and have never felt the need to replace it since the ride on my retro is just too good.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*ok ok*

Look, I CANT AFFORD to drop money on a new bike with what I want, I am , by my own admission, a retro virgin. I cant do mechanical things well, and thusm my questions.

I can lay brick, cut pipe, etc etc, but the mechanics of bike maintenance and restoration and I never really became friends, I know I know, it my fault. I very vey ,uch appreciate your patience with me and my naive questions.


I will ride the piss out of my 30+ year old frame when I get it restored.

By the way, yuou guysd gotta work on your sarcasm more, jeesh.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

My 88 Sirrus is my main ride for inclement weather and hauling to Knoxville when I work down there. I try to take very good care of it, however. My newer and newest bikes are both steel. I really don't worry about the rain, since I wipe it off and put it up after rides. Some of you seem to think that steel will rust you one even says the word "rain",


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My retro machine gets regular use as a toodle-around-the-neighborhood bike. But if the ride is the least bit serious, I go to my modern bike, a 2006 Time Edge Translink with Campy 10. The Time is just a heck of a lot more fun and satisfying a bicycle. The Time allows me to go longer, further and faster. The only places my retro bike has the Time beat is in charm, and in a quieter freewheel.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

ttug said:


> By the way, yuou guysd gotta work on your sarcasm more, jeesh.


Don't know about latman, but I was actually serious. Some of my bikes don't get to go out in the muck. 

That's why they sell Madones.*









*Sarcasm**









**Sort of.


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

My favorite ride for midweek hammerfest & long weekend group rides are my mid-80's steel bikes equipped with modern 10-speed. If I'm riding alone I would favor my down-tube friction shifting vintage steel rides. When its there's threat of rain its time for the titanium
bike with fenders.


ttug said:


> Look, I CANT AFFORD to drop money on a new bike with what I want, I am , by my own admission, a retro virgin. I cant do mechanical things well, and thusm my questions.
> I can lay brick, cut pipe, etc etc, but the mechanics of bike maintenance and restoration and I never really became friends, I know I know, it my fault. I very very much appreciate your patience with me and my naive questions.


Just keep asking away & searching the archives for the gaps in your knowledge. Before you know it you'll get the hang of wrenching on your vintage gear. They're really very forgiving and require basic maintenance tools you probably already have.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Wet rides see me on fendered bikes - '85 Bianchi or '84 Centurion 
Casual or recovery rides are vintage.
Group rides go modern. (I like closer gear spacing)


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

When all the bikes I owned were vintage, they were the bikes I rode. Everything changed when I got my Waterford with Campy Record/Ergo shifters. Basically, 95% of my riding is now done on the Waterford. I love the hassle-free shifting and the wide gearing of the compact double.

I built up a NOS '94 Paramount frameset for a friend using 11-s Chorus, and the modern drivetrain on a light (753 OS) vintage frameset is a winning combination. If I didn't have the Waterford, I'd probably do something similar for my main ride.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

That wouldn't necessarily stop you from having a retro as your main ride I think. I have a rain bike too, but it only goes out in the rain so I don't consider it as my main bike, rather my 2000 CSI is really my main ride backed up by a thoroughly modern/retro 85 Merckx. Now one could say in my location (Seattle) that my rain bike just might be my main ride if you are counting seat time, but that's not really the case. I would say the split (rain bike vs main bike is 15/85%. If I know it's going to be good weather, it's the Merckx. If I think there's a chance I may get rained on but not much of one, it's the CSI. If it's raining when I go out or going to rain, it's the rain bike.


seeborough said:


> Nope. The classics came with a sunshine-only-clause and have not seen a drop of water since they joined the family. Any chance of rain and it's either a Cannondale or something with fenders.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*ride the ride*



seeborough said:


> Don't know about latman, but I was actually serious. Some of my bikes don't get to go out in the muck.
> 
> That's why they sell Madones.*
> 
> ...


My other road bike is a 99 Bianchi Brava and it has seen ALL weather. I just cleaned it onece a week and never saw a rust issue. This is the bike that has seen at least 6 + 10K mile seasons. I love it.

My current retro project, just feels stronger/smoother. This is with its current wheels, and it needs work. I cant wait to get it back to road readiness.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

Yep. My only ride is an 87 Trek 560 Pro Series with original drivetrain. Purely recreational and for staying fit. Rarely sees the rain. Smooth like butter but I'm starting to wonder when my 61 year old bones and back will need a more comfortable less racy geometry. But then again, did you see the 100 year old gentleman on TV this morning who does 17 hilly miles everyday?


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Scooper said:


> When all the bikes I owned were vintage, they were the bikes I rode. Everything changed when I got my Waterford with Campy Record/Ergo shifters. Basically, 95% of my riding is now done on the Waterford. I love the hassle-free shifting and the wide gearing of the compact double.
> 
> I built up a NOS '94 Paramount frameset for a friend using 11-s Chorus, and the modern drivetrain on a light (753 OS) vintage frameset is a winning combination. If I didn't have the Waterford, I'd probably do something similar for my main ride.


what about the bike you built with Sanner?


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

Last year my all-around ride was a 1980 Woodrup Giro. This year, when her new fork is installed, it'll be a 1984 Trek 610, but it's mainly being set up for wet/dry brevets. Working on a UO-8 for most around-town riding. Until the distance bike is done, endurance training will be on my 1983 (?) Mondonico with tubulars and Campy 10. It's a hottie!

I guess I don't own anything new. Should I?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

My newest bike is a 2002 LeMond. I rode it the most until I got:
Mid '80s Concorde that I ride for my "go fast" riding,
and a 1990 Trek 790 that is now my commuter.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

No. I rotate between the three bikes regularly and evenly.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

moschika said:


> what about the bike you built with Sanner?


I'm in the midst of replacing the rear dropouts right now. I wanted to do it before chrome plating the rear triangle. It's good experience for me.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

The newest bike I own is a 2002 SwissCross.
My road bike is a '98.
Rain or shine.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Depends on what you consider retro, but in some sense all of my bikes (and riding) are retro. My commuter/touring bike is only 2 years old, but it's a Bob Jackson with a lugged steel frame and bar-end shifters. It's old-school design but all new parts. All of my other bikes are lugged steel except my ti Eddy Merckx and that frame is 12-13 years old. My most retro bike is my De Bernardi SL with downtube shifters, and I ride it the least of my bikes mainly because it's not set up for daily riding.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

ttug said:


> All- Morbid curiosity, do you all ride your retro machines as your main ride?


No, especially not with the wet winter we're having here in Northern Cal. My retro's are for retro rides and gawking. Two of them are on display at a local bike shop. 

My Dogma & Prince are my Saturday pro ride hammers. My S-Works is my race/training tool.


----------



## carlotta (Jan 12, 2008)

Depends on the weather and the purpose...

The Zunow (90-91) comes out to play if it's a pleasure ride with no locking/leaving involved. Now that the snow is gone and it's getting warmer, I see many more miles on this one, which makes me very, very happy 

The old Tomasso (90-91) has been single-speeded and sees fairly heavy commute duty (was my only commute bike until last fall) if the weather is dry and I don't have much to carry.

The Cross Check (with rack/full fenders/ortleibs) is my main commuter now, simply because it keeps me/my feet/my load dryer and carrying all the crap I usually carry on my commute is easier/more comfortable on the rack than on my back.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Scooper said:


> I'm in the midst of replacing the rear dropouts right now. I wanted to do it before chrome plating the rear triangle. It's good experience for me.


what was wrong with the original drop-outs?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

ITs funny, i used to be all about the latest and greatest. But the last few years i have moved from plastic super bikes back to steel.

I have a 2007 Rocky Mtn steel Spirit Frame, A Guecotti (wrong spelling) Italian steel frame from the early 1980's, and finally a carbon Specialized Allez Epic from 1988. I like the feel of old and steel frames. They just feel better on longer rides to me. The italian frame is just stable to the point that i could eat, text, take a picture all at the same time with my hands off the bars.

Bill


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

moschika said:


> what was wrong with the original drop-outs?


I'm embarrassed to admit the track end slots were at very slightly different angles. It was a bonehead beginner's mistake. We checked carefully before I tack brazed them and they were right on, but I must have bumped one of them slightly during the tacking. It's a mistake I'll never make again. :blush2:


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

yes. all i've got are retro rides


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I suppose you could make a jig for that, but as you say, you probably will never make that mistake again.
What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.


Scooper said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit the track end slots were at very slightly different angles. It was a bonehead beginner's mistake. We checked carefully before I tack brazed them and they were right on, but I must have bumped one of them slightly during the tacking. It's a mistake I'll never make again. :blush2:


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

martinrjensen said:


> I suppose you could make a jig for that, but as you say, you probably will never make that mistake again.
> What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.


Heh heh...

After this mishap, I machined a tight tolerance block of aluminum to fit into both track ends to keep them at precisely the same angle as I tack them in the frame jig.

This is one mistake that won't happen again.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Probably fair to say that what I ride is neo-retro-- I have two, a Mercian Audax (1990s, 531c, currently in pieces) and my Simonetti (~1990s fillet brazed Tange) but set them up with Campy 10 (circa 2005) & ride traditional 3x wheels.

My true retro (1972 Falcon San Remo) that I have kept since my racing days only gets the occasional spin around the 'hood--but more because I can't afford new sew-ups, since it rides very much like the 20 year newer Mercian.

I agree with Scooper though--it is really nice to have the fine gear ratios you can get with the modern setups. h


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

No molly-coddling here. I rotate my bikes, so whichever one has to put on its few hundred kilometres at that time gets ridden in all weathers, on all surfaces. I've been known to press my Colnago Master into the odd vaguely cyclocross situation across sand roads; my early 80s Le Turbo road bike does its fair share of pavement jumping, and I had use my fairly recent Titanium Victoria in the gutter to do some overtaking on a race. The only thing I won't do again with the Master is race it - my word, it's a heavy bike!


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Well that depends...*

If I can count my 31 year old Davidson frame but with upgraded components (98 Chorus), then yes. It's sitting in my office right now.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I ride my 3 road bikes about equally, and my '80 Mercian is one of them. It's faster and more lively than my touring bike and, with fenders and a handlebar bag, more useful than my Specialized Roubaix.


----------



## johnsocj (Aug 5, 2002)

-yes-


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Absolutely - Im very fortunate that I live in a great place for riding (Eagle Valley, Co) and I love my Bianchi. I was not really a roadie as I was in a bad accident in England in the early 90's on my Peaugeot and never really wanted to be on the road again till I found my bike unloved in a thrifty store.I bought it for ascetic reasons, Now I love riding it. I enjoy getting out with down tube shifters and keeping pace with the carbon geeks and I love the look of it. Every ride I do someone comments, and someone is always offering to buy it. Frankly it makes me feel good. So every time I an Im on it.


----------



## Groffball (Feb 4, 2009)

My newest road bike is a 93 Serotta so yes my retro ride gets all the ride time. But I recently picked up an early 80s Serotta club special brazed by the man himself and I installed Sram 10 speed on it so thats my main ride and it will see all types of weather along with my commute.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

My road ride is a '99 Waterford 1200, with '04 Chorus. The wheels have '98 hubs. The frame and Wound Up fork can fit 28c tires, so that bike can pretty much go anywhere.

The 'cross bike is an '01 Bianch Reparto Corse Ciclocross frameset, with a mostly '05 Centaur drivetrain. The single chainring limits its versatility, but hey, it's a cyclocross bike.

So, I guess they would qualify as retro-moderns.

I'm a sucker for handmade steel frames.


----------



## ChrisA70 (Sep 13, 2010)

I ride this when it is sunny and nice... 









And this when it is looking like it may rain...









I am looking for another all weather road bike. I will find one, yes I will.....


----------



## Muttley (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, the newest bike I own is 20 years old so yes my main ride is retro.

Mutt


----------



## splorty (Mar 22, 2010)

I ride this 1976/7 Benotto all the time. My other road bike is a Ti merlin and have a 77 DeRosa for show only!!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Yes, absolutely. 

My main rides are:
1991 Tommasini Diamante, MS tubing, Campy Record 10, Delta brakes
1990 Rossin Prestige, Tange Prestige tubing, Campy Chorus 10, Chris King hubs & headset. I rotate out my DA 7403 8sp group on the Rossin when I get bored.

I have a Surly LHT for touring, winter riding and commuting. I still have a De Rosa Merak frame hanging on the wall of my shop, great bike, but I like my old ones better frankly.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

splorty said:


> I ride this 1976/7 Benotto all the time. My other road bike is a Ti merlin and have a 77 DeRosa for show only!!



This bike is absolutely gorgeous in case anyone hasn't said so already!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Splorty - brewster
Would like to see pics of your other bikes.

Thanks!


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

_yes. all i've got are retro rides_

You betcha!! No carbon or aluminum here, either.

All of mine are retro, too. My main ride is my 1999 Lemond Zurich, with Chorus and Superbe Pro parts. She has downtube shifters and monoplanar brakes, of course. 

My 1986 Specialized Allez is awaiting a repaint and rebuild, but she'll be on the road, too, hopefully with an old 7400 Dura Ace drivetrain. Just wait until the Montagner and Reynolds 753 Peugot get restored. 

Robert


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

For me, it's "horses for courses."

The Sunday "club rides" tend to be hilly and, how shall we say, "energetic" (meaning de facto races with the 30 and 40 somethings pushing the limits of my 60 something a$$.)

That calls for the 16 lb. Madone with compact gearing. Brutally efficient but still an "all day" ride.

But my choice for Monday rides consists of rotating through my Fuso fixed, my Columbus TSX Bertoni, and my absolutely fabulous Reynolds 531P Falcon. Last Monday was a 50 miler on the Bertoni and today a 55 miler on the Falcon.

Interestingly enough, today I stopped at one of our competing bike shops. The manager simply couldn't believe that "old steel" could be as comfortable on a long ride as modern carbon. I disabused him of that notion.

So, bottom line, I don't have a "main ride." I like 'em all.


----------



## splorty (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you Marz!! Its a modello 3000 with first super record and mavis ssc greys, and is lovely to ride due to quite relaxed angles!


----------



## theo3000 (Oct 5, 2010)

Add me to the list of "yes's"

All my bikes are 80's steel with vintage components. 

Colnago International
Merckx Professional
Torpado Nuovo Sprint

They're not too great on the hills though. I'm considering a Motobecane Ti.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Please disregard the lack of content in my first 5 posts 

Hello theo3000,
Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before! Why not make your first post today by saying hello to our community in our General Cycling Discussion forum. 

Why not start with your first post today and become an active part of the roadbikeREVIEW.com forums now! \

To create new threads in this forum your post count must be 5 or greater.

You currently have 0 posts.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

theo3000 said:


> They're not too great on the hills though. I'm considering a Motobecane Ti.


Psssst- it's the 53/42 gearing, not the weight that makes them suck in the hills...


----------



## theo3000 (Oct 5, 2010)

Lotophage said:


> Psssst- it's the 53/42 gearing, not the weight that makes them suck in the hills...


Tell me about it. I could just put a modern crank on one of my rides, but who wants to do that?:thumbsup:


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes. It doesn't fit the retro mold, but it is 15 years old. Rides like it's brand new though! Damn, Klein made good bikes!

Opps, I it has modern cranks on it too.


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

There's nothing quite as _satisfying_ as passing someone on a hill, knowing you're on 53/42 blade with a 6-speed cluster - and he's sweating away with his nuovo-riche-speciale-equipe-molto-speed newfangled gruppo!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Yes, but all of my road bikes are retro so they would have to be. My newest bike is a 07 Mercian Vincitore but if you know what that is it looks retro and it's a touring bike. The rest of the stable are bikes made in 80's.


----------



## FinanceGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm building a 1980's neo-retro and I think I will only ride it a few days a year....probably just shorter social rides. My main rider is a more modern (carbon) bike.


----------



## fourring (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm building a 86 Torpado up right now that I intend to be my main town ride, but the more I spend.. who knows


----------



## 12345 (Mar 3, 2006)

My '91 Bianchi cyclocross is my only ride. It's done lots of centuries and still going strong. You can't beat steel.


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

12345 said:


> You can't beat steel.


Except when you can! Damn! Klein made good bikes!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well...

My neo-retro Casati Laser is one of my two main road bikes. Depending on how I feel, it gets ridden either today or the next day, rotating it with my new carbon whip. It's a 2005 frameset.

My older retro is a 1990 Tommasini Diamante. This is my spectacular weather, Sunday cruiser. I keep it in immaculate condition so riding it means an hour or two of cleaning Plus, the Delta brakes just don't work as well for me as the newer Campagnolo offerings

To answer the question: kind of & no.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I use an old Ross Professional Gran Tour as a fixed commuter Think its a late 70's bike. I have a Bridgestone 600 that I have been using quite a bit lately and don't shy away from cloudy skies, just clean it really well and dry it out well when it does get wet. 

Have a couple newish Steel MTN's that I do the same with, keep em clean and there is no problems!


----------



## Heinz Heizer (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, a 1981 Motobecane Profil3


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

ttug said:


> All- Morbid curiosity, do you all ride your retro machines as your main ride?


Mine is not build period correct and is made of a battered cyclocross frame. It is my primary ride as I use it to commute. I call it _the mule_.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Up until this summer, my everyday rider was a De Rosa Professional.

I always have had an additional "retro" rider or two to choose from around here though. 

In fact, the collection had grown exponentially until I decided to downsize last fall.

This summer I have been riding two bikes almost exclusively, my mid-90s John Hollands and a 2007 Colnago Extreme Power. The Colnago is a friend's bike that I am babysitting for the summer until he returns from China. Might buy it, but I waver, as I am trying to keep the "stable" under control here.

Here's a pic or three of the Hollands earlier this spring. Still in dial in mode at that point. Frameset is Columbus EL and the gruppo is primarily 9 speed Chorus. This is easily the nicest riding bike I own and absolutely eats miles.





























I am highly tempted to call Mr. Hollands about a full touring frameset before he completely retires from the frame building business.


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

*Greetings*

Hi everyone, just joined. I'm 43 yo from Switzerland. I used to ride roadbikes in my youth and recently rediscovered my old hobby. I have built up a few retro bikes, sold some and kept a few. My main ride is a MINO DENTI Master from 1989 with Campagnolo C- Record Delta set- up. I ride this one the most because it is definetly the nices and smoothest ride. I will get a Colnago Super from 1978 later this month and this one will have a nice weather only clause... Cheers
Marc


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

*Greetings*

Hi everyone, just joined. I'm 43 yo from Switzerland. I used to ride roadbikes in my youth and recently rediscovered my old hobby. I have built up a few retro bikes, sold some and kept a some. My main ride is a MINO DENTI Master from 1989 with Campagnolo C- Record Delta set- up. I ride this one the most because it is definetly the nices and smoothest ride. I will get a Colnago Super from 1978 later this month and this one will have a nice weather only clause... Cheers
Marc


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

marc68ch said:


> Hi everyone, just joined. I'm 43 yo from Switzerland. I used to ride roadbikes in my youth and recently rediscovered my old hobby. I have built up a few retro bikes, sold some and kept a some. My main ride is a MINO DENTI Master from 1989 with Campagnolo C- Record Delta set- up. I ride this one the most because it is definetly the nices and smoothest ride. I will get a Colnago Super from 1978 later this month and this one will have a nice weather only clause... Cheers
> Marc


That's sweet looking, it's also a very very rare bike. Was yours originally a Pista bike? If not that would make yours even more rare because the only ones I ever knew about were track bikes, I never heard that they made a road bike. That bike so rare I would probably frame it!! I did find a Pista once some years ago that had a front brake installed but the frame size was in the 60's (can't remember the exact size) and I can only ride between 55 to 57, needless to say I was pissed when it didn't fit.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

gomango;3516063
I always have had an additional "retro" rider or two to choose from around here though.
This summer I have been riding two bikes almost exclusively said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3381/5842157843_cc0c45d894_o.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I am highly tempted to call Mr. Hollands about a full touring frameset before he completely retires from the frame building business.


My Schwinn Le Tour Luxe is the exact same color (mine has very small flecks of metal flake in the paint, I think yours does too but can't really tell) as your Hollands except the decals are gold. My favorite color combination has always been red with yellow highlights, but I get more compliments from other people when I ride the Schwinn then I do with the any of my other bikes including the red ones with yellow decals that I like. I bet you get a lot of compliments on your too. Maybe my favorite color is decision is slowly beginning to change. Nice looking bike.


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

froze said:


> That's sweet looking, it's also a very very rare bike. Was yours originally a Pista bike? If not that would make yours even more rare because the only ones I ever knew about were track bikes, I never heard that they made a road bike. That bike so rare I would probably frame it!! I did find a Pista once some years ago that had a front brake installed but the frame size was in the 60's (can't remember the exact size) and I can only ride between 55 to 57, needless to say I was pissed when it didn't fit.


Thanks for your reply and praise ;-) I really love this frame (will post more pics). It is a road frame with regular drop outs and devised for front/ rear derailleur and brakes. I got it as NOS from a guy in Austria and was also surprised at first. I got in contact with DENTI. Apparently MIno quit the firm in the early 90s and the company proceeded to build bikes but for the mass market after that. I got a feedback from the head of production who has been around for a long time and he confirmed that the "Master" was indeen one of the last of the real handcrafted racing frames and also the high end model. Needless to say I was totally happy. I took some time to find the components (before the Delta brakes I had monoplanes) and since the pic was taken I have exchanged the Unicanitor for a Cinelli Volare slx. I thought it's not the most common of frames but I wasn't aware that it should be this much of a rarety. Thanks for the heads- up


----------



## RoadSwag (Aug 19, 2011)

86 Trek Pro 560! My one and only ride =)


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

RoadSwag said:


> 86 Trek Pro 560! My one and only ride =)


Don't be ashamed, it was decent bike, a mid grade entry level racing bike. The bike was made very well and used the Shimano 600 group, while it's no Colnago...but that's ok I don't have anything like that either! but it's still a very nice bike. See this for the 86 Trek Catalog and you can compare their other models with what you have: http://www.vintage-trek.com/images/trek/86TrekCatalog.pdf


----------



## interceptor (May 5, 2011)

Yes...


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

some old pics from before the Delta brakes and with the old Unicanitor seat. Now that I'm aware that it should be so rare, I'll have to find another every day bike ;-)


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't know if you got on the net searching for that Denti but if you do you will discover that the Denti steel rides are much more difficult to find then Colnago. The only one I've ever seen was the one that I mentioned earlier I saw for sale was in California. I found out that there was a Denti store in College Park MD, there was talk on another forum that they still had a few steel frames left but that was over a year ago. Anyway here's the site you can read more about your brand: DENTI road bikes......any thought? [Archive] - Bike Forums

The company is still in business in Italy but from what I could tell they make only carbon bikes now. From what I could tell, but could be wrong, the steel jobs were sent out just frame and fork then the bike shop or owner put whatever parts he wanted on it, if this is true then having the Delta system on your ride would not be out of line with the original equipment since they didn't come with original equipment. 

Also there is a Denti on e-bay that just got posted because it wasn't there when I last responded to you but yours looks to be in far better shape, you may want to keep an eye on just to see where the bidding ends at: Vintage Denti Mino Pro Campagnolo Super Record | eBay 

Combine that with Delta components, which you can check the values of this stuff too on E-Bay, and you have a rather expensive and rare bike. I think these bikes are way under valued probably because people haven't heard of them like Colnago, Cinelli, Ciocc, etc, but the Denti is very much the equal to those.

It would be great bike to ride on special occasions in group rides to show it off.


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

Since I finished my 84 Colnago, I've only ridden my modern bike once. There really is something about the feel of a steel bike. There is a sound (or lack thereof) as well. 

I'm glad to be back on a road bike with some 'character'.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

ALL bikes are for riding. My '85 Trek 560 used to be a fair-weather-only bike; then I broke down and put some lightweight fenders on it. Now I never get skunk stripes, no matter what. Needs a repaint one of these days (I'm thinking deep root-beer sparkle brown) and then it's good. My Kogswell (the only new bike I've owned in the past 30 years) has stainless fenders and a generator hub (battery lights for the Trek). So...whichever bike I happen to grab, it's good.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

cyklopath said:


> Since I finished my 84 Colnago, I've only ridden my modern bike once. There really is something about the feel of a steel bike. There is a sound (or lack thereof) as well.
> 
> I'm glad to be back on a road bike with some 'character'.


Exactly, I never got on the CF or AL frame kick but I did test ride many and never liked the way they rode, I have a friend about the same height as me who has a real nice CF bike with those Zert(?) inserts, and I've ridden that bike 30 miles once and it wasn't a bad riding bike, the best CF bike I've ridden, but the steel bikes feel nicer. And then there's just something about plastic bikes I don't trust.


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

froze said:


> I don't know if you got on the net searching for that Denti but if you do you will discover that the Denti steel rides are much more difficult to find then Colnago. The only one I've ever seen was the one that I mentioned earlier I saw for sale was in California. I found out that there was a Denti store in College Park MD, there was talk on another forum that they still had a few steel frames left but that was over a year ago.
> Also there is a Denti on e-bay that just got posted because it wasn't there when I last responded to you but yours looks to be in far better shape, you may want to keep an eye on just to see where the bidding ends at.
> It would be great bike to ride on special occasions in group rides to show it off.


 I was in contact with Denti factory when I first got the frame. Very nice reply and info about my frame - as for their current business they said pretty much what you found out too. 
I saw the Denti on ebay.Very nice indeed. Went for a fair amount of money in the end but not as outrageous as would have a Colnago etc.. I'm out of a budget at the moment. I bought a Colnago Super 1978 which I still have to collect some time the weekend after next. Judging from the description and pics all it needs is a good cleaning and polish, new tape, new tyres, new brake hoods and a new saddle. It is still factory equipped with Nisi Rims, Campagnolo super or nuovo record parts and Cinelli stem and bar. Can't wait.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

marc68ch said:


> I was in contact with Denti factory when I first got the frame. Very nice reply and info about my frame - as for their current business they said pretty much what you found out too.
> I saw the Denti on ebay.Very nice indeed. Went for a fair amount of money in the end but not as outrageous as would have a Colnago etc.. I'm out of a budget at the moment. I bought a Colnago Super 1978 which I still have to collect some time the weekend after next. Judging from the description and pics all it needs is a good cleaning and polish, new tape, new tyres, new brake hoods and a new saddle. It is still factory equipped with Nisi Rims, Campagnolo super or nuovo record parts and Cinelli stem and bar. Can't wait.


Did you find out anything interesting about the Dente from the factory about your frame you think we on this forum may want to know about?

It sounds like you have at least a couple of nice vintage steel rides, the Vente and the Colnago Super are very nice indeed. When you get the Colnago completed you should post pics, that would be cool to see that.

I have a hobby budget as well, but I have other hobbies so this year, actually most years ! the classic cars have taken the biggest chunk, which is ok, I can't justify paying as much as what I've seen Colnago's and like go for, their great looking bikes but man they get what I consider to be way too much. 

So I have much lower valued vintage bikes from the 80's mostly out of Japan. I have a 84 Trek 660 with all Superbe components new purchase that I need to get repainted due to California sun, it has 150,000 miles!; 84 Fuji Club with Suntour ARX I paid $100 for 4 months ago in excellent condition with just 5 miles on it (I saw one of these yesterday for $620 and mine's in better shape); 85 Schwinn LeTour Luxe with Suntour Mountech with 250 miles I got for $80 about 8 months ago in mint condition; 86 Nishiki Oympic with Shimano light action SIS unknown miles but needs a new ring gear I got for $100 in average condition (It's my beater); 87 Miyata Team Shimano Dura Ace excellent condition bought new; and an 88 Miyata 712 with Shimano 105 SIS I got used for $50 years ago in excellent condition. All those bike alone aren't worth the one Colnago you have!!! I have a few other bikes but their not vintage.

My next bike purchase won't be vintage, I want a lightweight modern bike with a TI frame, but even then I'll go cheap, so I'm looking at the TI Motobecane bikes on BikesDirect.com. I'am watching on E-bay a couple of older weird designed vintage time trial bikes with the odd curved steel frames, if I find the price doesn't get out of hand I might bid on the one that would fit just to have an odd looking bike, one of them is already at $200 with 5 days left so I doubt I'll bid on that one.

But I concentrate on the car hobby more the bikes anyways, the bikes I just ride and dink with, and if I see a good deal on a vintage bike and it fits then I buy it, but it's rare to find one that is what I consider to be a mid to upper end bike that fits. I don' have time to buy a bike that doesn't fit and turn it on e-bay, unless I found one that was every rare going cheap then maybe I would buy it, but so far where I live in Fort Wayne Indiana that hasn't happened.


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

There are numerous lovely vintage bikes, some of which I haven't even heard of (there are quite nice English ones with Reynolds steel frames). It is about the look and feel as far as I'm concerned. The Italians have made the most lookers reg. frame detailing and so on but I think that the craze for vintage bicycles has ruined prices totally. Nowadays even the lower end brands and components go for mad prices so I gbecame very picky. The Colnago was good value for the money from a collector I know (I reckon he could have sold it for a lot more on one or the other platform). The prices you paid are super. Hardly anything this inexpensive available in Switzerland (check out the madness if you search velo-zuerich.ch on Google).
Cars huh? I could really be tempted there but that by far exceeds my budget ;-) I'll be sure to post pics as soon as I get the Colnago in shape. I'm already collecting replacement stuff like NOS yellow Benotto tape, NOS Campa rubber hoods and a NOS black suede saddle.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm no longer purchasing vintage cars unless I trade, but the cars I have I'm happy with and plan on keeping them and purchase those one by one over the last 35 years, it's parts etc that keeps the hobby budget stressed. I have a 58 Plymouth Fury 2dr 350 Golden Commando mint I've owned for 35 years, a 63 Studebaker Avante mint I got for steal about 30 years ago, 67 Ford Galaxy 500 convertible I got about 14years ago for a steal, not so classic yet 79 Chev Camaro Z28, and a 72 Chrysler Newport 4dr. I had to restore a couple over the years, right now the 79 Camaro is taking most of the money trying to get in back into decent condition. My restoring efforts take a long time mostly due to money, The Z28 I've been messing with for about 5 years! The 72 Newport is actually a daily driver, It was all good when I bought last winter just had to have it repainted so I put a cheap $1,200 paint job from Maaco (that's a nationwide franchise paint shop that does low cost painting, but I know the owner of the local franchise and he did a great job on it. But it's that same budget constraints is why it's taking 5 years and longer to do the Camaro. 

I think bikes have gone mad here too, I would have never paid $620 for the Fuji Club I have, the Suntour ARX system was the worst shifting system Suntour ever designed, not sure why Suntour did that when they had the best shifting systems in the world for a long time before the ARX came along. Here's the listing (it's $650 I remembered the price wrong) Fuji Club | vicsclassicbikes.com Mine looks exactly like that one except my components are all original and I don't have the yellow headtube, mine is exactly this catalog shows: http://classicfuji.com/1984_10_ClubFuji_Page.htm Personally I don't think the bike is worth more then $350 with the level of components on it but that's me; I wonder how long it's going to take that bike shop to sell that Fuji for $650? That $650 Fuji has the far better Suntour Cyclone derailleurs but those can be found on E-bay brand new for under $50 each! That's why I bought the Fuji because at $100 I thought it was worth the money, much over that and I would have passed. I've seen crappy heavy as a tank Schwinn Varsity's go for $150, I wouldn't own one not alone pay $20 for one!!!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Eye catcher.*

Nice bike. Great material and workmanship. You must have very long arms to get to that third bottle!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

High Gear said:


> Nice bike. Great material and workmanship. You must have very long arms to get to that third bottle!


Actually the worst thing about the third water bottle is due to it's location, (well obviously you have to stop the bike and swap that one out for an empty, but that was funny), is that you get a lot of road dirt on it so you have to wipe it off before you take a swig or you get road grime with the drink...yummy.


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

You know it! I only own classics and love Raleighs. My main ride is a 1987 Raleigh Technium 480. It’s bonded aluminum with a steel rear triangle, so it’s nice and light for its age. I really like friction shifters, so they stayed on. I try to keep all my vintage bikes as original as I can but, when it’s your daily rider, saddle and bar tape swap out is almost unavoidable. That was especially the case with my Technium…hard seat and worn leather bar tape doesn’t make a long cruise very enjoyable.

I really miss my ’74 Fuji Ace. That thing was a chromoly masterpiece. My riding buddy picked up the 1990 model at a yard sale last year for $40!

Classic bikes are like classic cars, they were made to be used. They have, as someone mentioned before, a certain “character” about them.


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

Had a great vintage weekend! Took my 84 Colnago out to the local MS150 bicycle tour. I did the century on day one, and a 75 mile route on day two. Was a great ride, the bike handled beautifully, and I got tons of compliments on the 'vintage' ride.


----------



## tandemer (Sep 12, 2011)

The retro bikes we own (84' Basso, 66 RU-FA, mid 70' Alan) are used on sunny weather. When it's rainy, we prefer rough terrain on modern cross-bikes.

During the winter, I practise once a week in the velodrom und since the only track bike I own is from 1949 it's my prefered one.

The only tandem we own is from 1984, but we use it only on sunny days.


----------



## splorty (Mar 22, 2010)

Benotto is for sale here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280978285170?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

